
Spyware in macOS - rahuldottech
https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/proprietary-surveillance.html#SpywareInMacOS
======
bdcravens
Aren't most of the links related to iCloud? The service people use to store
and sync their files?

Next thing you know they'll be telling us Google is secretly storing our files
when we use Drive.

~~~
kick
> without asking permission.

> Apple admits the spying in a search facility, but there's a lot more
> snooping that Apple has not talked about.

> Various operations in the latest MacOS send reports to Apple servers.

>Spotlight search sends users' search terms to Apple.

Most of this is complaining about telemetry, which is a valid thing to be
concerned about.

[https://github.com/fix-macosx/yosemite-phone-home](https://github.com/fix-
macosx/yosemite-phone-home)

------
moscovium
Every article is over 5 years old, and some of them imply the problem is with
MacOS, then link to issues with iPhones. Come back with real data.

------
Kipters
I accept being downvoted to death for saying this, but everytime I see gnu.org
(or anything RMS related) I can't help but roll my eyes and start with a huge
dose of prejudice about what I'm about to read

~~~
kick
News Guidelines:

 _Please don 't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jrs95
They should add something about quoting the guidelines to this, because it's
infinitely more annoying

------
futurix
Paranoid scaremongering.

~~~
johndubchak
The purpose of which is?

~~~
warkdarrior
To drive users to use GNU tools and systems.

~~~
iudqnolq
I almost believe that, except the part where an intelligent person believes
they can convince a number of macOS users to switch to GNU. Surely empirically
they've realized this kind of FUD doesn't work if you're not powerful like
Microsoft?

------
mdszy
Not easy to take it seriously when they say things like "iThing" and "Big
Brother".

